# Sunday Morning CBS News with Chicagostyledog



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill Geist, a correspondent for CBS News Sunday Morning was a student in the November Hot Dog University class. He graduated with full honors. "Eat, Drink, and be Merry" will be aired on Sunday Morning, November 18th at 8:00am CST on CBS. Hot Dog University was recently featured on CNN's "Life After Work" series, the Chicago Reader, the UTNE Reader, and the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel.

Mark Reitman aka chicagostyledog


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll be in front of my TV or watching a recorded version later. 

Chicagostyledog knows his stuff- I know him personally. Should be a good show.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad to see Mark get the exposure. I've spoken with him once or twice and thoroughly enjoyed our conversation and his enthusiasm for the hot dog. He clearly knows of what he speaks.

Perhaps the show will air on the left coast. It would be great to see it.

Check your listings boys and girls ... 

shel


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Shel,

Thanks for the kind words. Sunday Morning CBS News is a national program and airs throughout the United States. It airs Sunday, November 18th at 8:00am CST. Check your local listing for the time and station

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mark, nice picture!!  I"ve seen that expression before. :lol:


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Mezz, what you see is what you get.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm a newbie here and am honored to meet you chicagostyleddog. I'll definitely be tuning in on Sunday.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mark, the segment was GREAT! It was nice to see my friend Tim, the beekeeper, too. And to see Barry Levinson, founder of the Mustard Museim, was wonderful, too. Your personality really came through. :roll:

Best wishes for continued success. Frankly D) you deserve it.


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, Mezz. It was truly an honor to be selected as one of the feature stories on the Sunday Morning CBS News annual "Eat, Drink, and be Merry" special.










Bill Geist displays "Big Wally," a Vienna Beef, six inch, half pound, natural casing of pure beef pleasure at his internship. Bill was one of four graduates from Hot Dog University, which he renamed '"The Harvard of Encased Meats."


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark,

My sincerest apologies. I missed the show due to a schedule mixup. I can really kick myself.

If the show airs again, and you think of it, please let me know.

Sheepish Shel


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mezz-
We visited the Mustard Museum in Mount Horeb and before my wife dragged me out I had spent $75... 

Levinson used to distribute a mustard newsletter, though I haven't gotten one in a while. He was a young lawyer of some prominence, and his story of how he broke the news to his mother - a proper Jewish mom who was very proud of her son, the lawyer - that he was forsaking the law to open a _mustard museum_ was absolutely hilarious.

Well worth a visit if you're anywhere near the Madison area.

Mike


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Mike,

Barry's monthly newsletter is posted on his website: www.mustardmuseum.com and one can order a catalog.


----------



## chicagostyledog (Jun 20, 2007)

Video from CBS Sunday Morning News with Bill Geist at Hot Dog University, aired on Sunday November 18th.
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1665043magNrBAj


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the link, Mark!


----------

